#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-14
<legnaleurc> BlueT_: ping
<__CA__> orz
<Taiten987> yawn
<ltroot> @@
#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-15
<__CA__> BlueT_: ping
<naush_> quit
#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-16
<yyf802> clear
<Fonchin> 哈囉
<Fonchin> IRC
#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-17
<DaBao> 早！
#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-18
<matzka> 爽ㄟ
<Guest23946> hi everybody
#ubuntu-tw 2011-06-19
<hSATAC> fls
<hSATAC> 錯窗 sorry = =
<endless> 早安個位:D
<rypervenche> 哈嘍～
<endless> 嗨嗨～
<Stranger_> ..
<endless> 感覺會掛在這裡的人越來越少了...
<rypervenche> 我是美國人，不用Ubuntu了（現在用Debian），但是﹍﹍嗨︿︿
<endless> 我只剩下Eeepc在用ubuntu了...現在桌機在跑MAC
<rypervenche> 我也有一台EeePC :P
<endless> 1000H?
<rypervenche> 1201PN
<rypervenche> 在法國買的
<endless> Unity 很順吧！  1000H噸噸的  
<endless> 尤其是在找檔案的時候
<rypervenche> 嗯，我不喜歡Unity
<endless> 以前的Gnome比較喜歡  找甚麼都方便
<rypervenche> 嗯，我現在用Xfce因為我不喜歡Gnome3 :/
<endless> Xfce我也很喜歡 ， 我看到Gnome3的評語我就沒有去嘗試了 :P 
<endless> Openbox貌似比Xfce更好用 但他的ＭＥＮＵ不好用
<rypervenche> 嗯
#ubuntu-tw 2012-06-12
<shang> BlueT_: ping
#ubuntu-tw 2012-06-13
<slchen1013> 請問要怎麼確認 framebuffer 是不是有支援 xrandr?
<yeahman> 我是真的不会表达我的爱
#ubuntu-tw 2012-06-15
<zhenbeiju> 大家好
<zhenbeiju> byonk, 我来看你了
<zhenbeiju> ubuntu 没有声音，有谁碰到过吗
<mosesofmason> 沒碰過
<byonk> @@!
<zhenbeiju> 看来我悲剧了。。。
#ubuntu-tw 2013-06-10
<rick_> 請問 linux 如果沒有 rtc, 會有什麼問題嗎 ?
<danny> anyone here speaking chinese?
<danny> I guess no??????
#ubuntu-tw 2013-06-11
<syc> hi every one ~~
<LoseYourself> 有人么
#ubuntu-tw 2013-06-12
<bushtakero> http://0x71.org/0x71-public-release-code/
#ubuntu-tw 2013-06-14
<ubunbo> 哈喽，有人在么
#ubuntu-tw 2013-06-15
<zw> 嗨，大家好。
<zw> 请问如何在live cd里安装软件包呢
<kyli> #join #HITCON 
<kyli> Oops
<kyli> 錯頻 XD
#ubuntu-tw 2014-06-13
<gas-sho> nihao wailan
<gas-sho> i grew up as a child speaking english
#ubuntu-tw 2014-06-14
<gas-sho> sorry
#ubuntu-tw 2014-06-15
<zeroplex> Ubuntu Release Party 推  Arch 是哪招 XD
<lancetw> XD
#ubuntu-tw 2015-06-08
<KIGI> 使用unity搜索时挡住了sunpinyin输入法,有解么?
#ubuntu-tw 2015-06-10
<XDS2010> can someone sideload the rar file found here http://www.right.com.cn/forum/thread-47583-1-1.html
<XDS2010> thanks
#ubuntu-tw 2015-06-11
<vetwangcn> 中文？
#ubuntu-tw 2016-06-19
<cholbystopit> faggot
<cholbystopit> is bazhang
#ubuntu-tw 2017-06-12
<fishtw> Hello All
#ubuntu-tw 2017-06-13
<fishtw> 早上好 各位
#ubuntu-tw 2017-06-15
<fishtw> 早安  各位
#ubuntu-tw 2018-06-11
<fhz8> gnome-terminal 右上角显示图标太大，求助
<fhz8> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=487732
